# Best clinic to go for comprehensive tests only (after NHS ivf failures)



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Had 2 failed icsi's this year on NHS. My clinic aren't big on looking for issues. I am not sure if  I could face another ivf, but just beginning to think about extra tests so at least I feel like I'm doing something...like thyroid, vitamin d,amh, male testosterone,hidden c, urea plasma, etc etc. I don't think my gp will do these tests and/or treat them and I would prefer to go to a fertility specialist. Do you think a clinic will take me on to just do tests? I noticed Serum do lots but how do people go about getting the bloods done? Bloods in my nhs area are done at a blood clinic/hospital ? Is there a uk clinic which covers the vast array of tests that are out there or a private blood clinic so I can send of bloods internationally without hassle of gp ....


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Katehe I know how you feel and there are clinics that will just do tests. CRGW in cardiff, Dr Gorgy does in london and new life in epsom do too. There may be more.
Your gp should do some of the tests like thyroid etc. Good luck with your next step.


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Kate
I have had one abandoned IVF and two failed FETs on the NHS this year and only minimal investigations. I had a consultation this morning at the Lister and it was like a whole new world! We had a really long, detailed conversation about what might be the problem and before I left had 13 vials of blood taken as they are now running a variety of tests on me, as well as a sperm fragmentation test on DH. They have also recommended a hysteroscopy in the month before I have my next FET or fresh cycle. You can have these investigations done without moving forwards with treatment. Nothing quite prepared me for the cost though. I almost WANT them to find something now (something treatable though!) to make me feel better about the expense! Good luck x


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks mrsHY.. Can I ask how much tests have cost you and consults? I have just off for some tests thru Serum which has cost over £200 so trying to budget. I was very impressed by Lister at the fertility show.


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

No I don't mind Katehe. I haven't got the bill yet but I think the tests will come to about £2k with the hysteroscopy another £1.5k on top. It is utterly bonkers price wise but I'd rather test for everything now in the hope that we might save money/heartache down the line. You might not need all the tests we do though? Xx


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow!! That is a lot but I totally understand where you are coming from.
I'm thinking of spending a year doing tests etc before moving on.
Did you think of going abroad ? I think serum do the hyster.. Thingy test?
Good luck with it all


----------

